# reddog cried to be a mod pfffft.......



## REDDOG309 (Aug 26, 2016)

reddog never cried to be a mod, that outback kneeler put me on a pole as a filler and I won that pole over the likes of the fat hillbilly and others.
so now the forum couldn't get a new member if they were giving out free samples of Halo and it's my fault. 
I thought you people were smarter than that, even that nurse killing pedo from down under can figure that out.....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 26, 2016)

bro you were so butthurt that you won the mod poll and didnt get the mod poll, dont make me dig up those old threads


----------



## charley (Aug 26, 2016)

....why be a 'mod' , when you never show up ???     you acted like you were a difference maker....    I always backed you....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 26, 2016)

charley said:


> ....why be a 'mod' , when you never show up ???     you acted like you were a difference maker....    I always backed you....


well in all fairness there isnt shit you can do to help this place, but seriously what would a mod actually do to improve AG, all mods do is ban people who bash sponsors


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 26, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> bro you were so butthurt that you won the mod poll and didnt get the mod poll, dont make me dig up those old threads



theCaptn' gave me the vehicle, I was just driving it. SMH.....


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 27, 2016)

nurse killing pedo, thats a bit rich coming from you, the difference between you and i, i tried to save a life, or you do is swallow it, if you could you would bite your own face, your not mod material you fat hillbilly fuck


----------



## the_predator (Aug 27, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> reddog never cried to be a mod, that outback kneeler put me on a pole as a filler and I won that pole over the likes of the fat hillbilly and others.
> so now the forum couldn't get a new member if they were giving out *free samples of Halo* and it's my fault.
> I thought you people were smarter than that, even that nurse killing pedo from down under can figure that out.....


This I believe....but if you were to give away free sample of Halo 4 Her, forget it! This place would blow the fuck up. Damn that Captn and DJ for hoarding all the good shit lol


----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> nurse killing pedo, thats a bit rich coming from you, the difference between you and i, i tried to save a life, or you do is swallow it, if you could you would bite your own face, your not mod material you fat hillbilly fuck



.....LOL !!!     even a broke clock tells the right time twice every day.....


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 29, 2016)

charley said:


> .....LOL !!!     even a broke clock tells the right time twice every day.....



Reddog wonders why at 10 at night its actually daytime, explains a lot


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm just busting reds ballz cause he made a re occurring whine about not being made a mod.   reminds me of my children crying about wanting a puppy but then wont pick up its shit


----------



## charley (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Aug 29, 2016)

is that a belly dance, kinda gross


----------



## charley (Aug 29, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I'm just busting reds ballz cause he made a re occurring whine about not being made a mod.   reminds me of my children crying about wanting a puppy but then wont pick up its shit





...........  well put !!!!!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 29, 2016)

charley said:


> ...........  well put !!!!!!!


just saying


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2016)

Getting some action in here.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 29, 2016)

hoyle21 said:


> Getting some action in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm working my magic.....


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 29, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I'm just busting reds ballz cause he made a re occurring whine about not being made a mod.   reminds me of my children crying about wanting a puppy but then wont pick up its shit



so true, they don?t pay the vet bills either, we have a Stitzu/Malteese cross, i call him Sir Shitsalot


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2016)

Has anyone figured out who the fake azza is yet?   Pm me the details please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 30, 2016)

ummm


----------



## futureMrO (Aug 30, 2016)

holy shit i haven't been on in half a year and that old fuck is still mad about not getting poles up his ass


----------



## XYZ (Aug 30, 2016)

LOTS of crying in this thread, negs for all of you.

GICH.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2016)

XYZ said:


> LOTS of crying in this thread, negs for all of you.
> 
> GICH.


about time


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2016)

futureMrO said:


> holy shit i haven't been on in half a year and that old fuck is still mad about not getting poles up his ass


bro you got any abombs, I got script test we can trade


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2016)

Finally some action! 

That old cunt is finally doing his job


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Bringing bitches out of the woodwork!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 1, 2016)

get fucked ya bunch of cunt waffles


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 1, 2016)

relax, he didn't say bringing boys out of the woodshed....


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 2, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> relax, he didn't say bringing boys out of the woodshed....


out of or to the


----------



## charley (Sep 2, 2016)

.. Azza would do more for AG than some of our most recent mods....


.. JUST SAYING


----------



## Watson (Sep 4, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> so true, they don?t pay the vet bills either, we have a Stitzu/Malteese cross, i call him Sir Shitsalot



you don't even wipe your own ass you filthy cunt.....


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 4, 2016)

charley said:


> .. Azza would do more for AG than some of our most recent mods....
> 
> 
> .. JUST SAYING


oh damn, no you didnt


----------



## charley (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Sep 7, 2016)

I think we should all be getting KOS back together with his wife so they can post more of those pics....just saying is all


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2016)

Watson said:


> I think we should all be getting KOS back together with his wife so they can post more of those pics....just saying is all



I like kos's new GF better.


----------



## Watson (Sep 10, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I like kos's new GF better.



KOS has a new GF? pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 10, 2016)

you always need a pic don?t you scumcunt?


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't know for sure, but IMHO.. it's better not to post pics of any family , gf's ,wives or post info about another member...I don't believe it ever helped KOS out ..it only brings  trouble and vulnerability into your relationship...  it's tough enough living with the same woman year in, year out ....


----------



## Watson (Sep 11, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you always need a pic don?t you scumcunt?



if I had to look at your wife day in day out I would slit my wrists......then again grubby people with shocking hygiene often end up together because nobody else can take the stench....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 11, 2016)

Watson said:


> if I had to look at your wife day in day out I would slit my wrists......then again grubby people with shocking hygiene often end up together because nobody else can take the stench....



well you don?t do you, she is my beautiful wife, at least we don?t cook our pets and eat them like you asian gook dim sim heads do


----------



## Watson (Sep 12, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> well you don?t do you, she is my beautiful wife, at least we don?t cook our pets and eat them like you asian gook dim sim heads do



dude that pic someone posted showed your wife has stained yellow dentures.....so the smelly bitch lost her teeth from not brushing them and now her dentures are yellow from not cleaning them either.....I suppose it could be from her trying to help you get rid of those shit stains around your torn ring....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 13, 2016)

I mean I've dated alot


----------



## charley (Sep 13, 2016)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I mean I've dated alot



....good for you bro... you still in the gym KOS ??


----------



## [SIL] (Sep 17, 2016)

lol how the tables turned,huh..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2016)

[SIL] said:


> lol how the tables turned,huh..



Welcome back


***The IMF help desk is the pinnacle of professional Internet moderation appointments ***


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 20, 2016)

[SIL] said:


> lol how the tables turned,huh..



hi cunt, glad your back, ban Watson for me please


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 20, 2016)

Watson said:


> dude that pic someone posted showed your wife has stained yellow dentures.....so the smelly bitch lost her teeth from not brushing them and now her dentures are yellow from not cleaning them either.....I suppose it could be from her trying to help you get rid of those shit stains around your torn ring....



you sure you wrote all that yourself? what pic? we have private health cover, so we don?t have to go to regular hospitals and see clowns like you


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 20, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> hi cunt, glad your back, ban Watson for me please



still beggin,SMH.....


----------



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you sure you wrote all that yourself? what pic? we have private health cover, so we don?t have to go to regular hospitals and see clowns like you



you really should try reading more you ignorant fuck, when you remove the cuspid or eye teeth it allows your upper jawline to shrink in, hence she lost her teeth young! really young!! to have a 70yr old womans jaw .....ie, smelly breathed bitch who doesn't brush....


----------



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> still beggin,SMH.....



Aaron thinks its a job....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 21, 2016)

Watson said:


> you really should try reading more you ignorant fuck, when you remove the cuspid or eye teeth it allows your upper jawline to shrink in, hence she lost her teeth young! really young!! to have a 70yr old womans jaw .....ie, smelly breathed bitch who doesn't brush....



your a fucking asshat, if you can prove my wife has teeth like you are describing i will leave this place as of immediately, as you cant prove it as none of it is true you wouldn?t get owned by leaving yourself.


----------



## Watson (Sep 21, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> your a fucking asshat, if you can prove my wife has teeth like you are describing i will leave this place as of immediately, as you cant prove it as none of it is true you wouldn?t get owned by leaving yourself.



I'm awake since 5am and I'm about to leave for work.....you Aaron? another day playing battlefield? going outside at the crack of noon to sand some more rust of your shitbox?

who's owned fool?


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## azza1971 (Sep 23, 2016)

i don?t play battlefield, never have, at least i know you will be thinking about me while your at work, i mean someone has to clean up at the Peep Shows at The Cross, right? Mop Boy


----------



## Watson (Sep 26, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i don?t play battlefield, never have, at least i know you will be thinking about me while your at work, i mean someone has to clean up at the Peep Shows at The Cross, right? Mop Boy








what's sad is that there is great people on here who are gullible enough to be sucked into your bullshit and actually believe what you say because they feel sorry for you!


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 26, 2016)

nice to know you care, i don?t not play battlefield, never have, it is possible for two user names to be the same, like John or John, you are so fucking retarded, lol@U googling me you obsessive stalking cunt.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 27, 2016)

Watson said:


> what's sad is that there is great people on here who are gullible enough to be sucked into your bullshit and actually believe what you say because they feel sorry for you!


this kinda proves Azza's point that he occupies your mind. just saying man, most people ignore him and dont care enough to google somebody


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 28, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> this kinda proves Azza's point that he occupies your mind. just saying man, most people ignore him and dont care enough to google somebody



I?m usually quite humble Heckler, but i am a little chuffed, its ok for him to ?think? he takes this to another level, to think I?ve done that to him..........without trying lol


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 28, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I?m usually quite humble Heckler, but i am a little chuffed, its ok for him to ?think? he takes this to another level, to think I?ve done that to him..........without trying lol


I get that years ago we were all busting each others ballz over cat towers and photo shop, shit was funny. I just dont understand why its gone on this long. same old shit. If we made jokes about you forgeting your password or something recent that wold make sense, but I dont hate anyone here I just bust ballz for comedy. just saying


----------



## charley (Sep 28, 2016)

>>> I agree with heck... I don't want to insult 'you guys', only in fun, you guys are all we got left here....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 28, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I get that years ago we were all busting each others ballz over cat towers and photo shop, shit was funny. I just dont understand why its gone on this long. same old shit. If we made jokes about you forgeting your password or something recent that wold make sense, but I dont hate anyone here I just bust ballz for comedy. just saying



hey bud, I?m thick skinned, but i have this thing about bullies, i bully the bullies, that Watson, Griffith has done to much personal stuff to me, i wouldn?t give a fuck if it was the crazy assed stuff stuff most do here, but dead mum jokes, posting my pics from my FB page, posting up my wife, making false accusations, its beyond a internet fight, a fair fight is one thing....you don?t see me carrying on about Silhua or captain, Saney or anyone else, they knew the line not to be crossed or just gave up. Even KOS has more morals than Watson. He was fine to tease as he took it all and used it for motivation, he gave as good as he got. And when i crossed a line once, i apologised like a decent human should do.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 29, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I get that years ago we were all busting each others ballz over cat towers and photo shop, shit was funny. I just dont understand why its gone on this long. same old shit. If we made jokes about you forgeting your password or something recent that wold make sense, but I dont hate anyone here I just bust ballz for comedy. just saying



even Griff and I buried the hatchet, but then again I'm not living off of Griff's tax money, just sayin....


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 29, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> even Griff and I buried the hatchet, but then again I'm not living off of Griff's tax money, just sayin....



if you believe what that idiot tells you then you probably cant tie your own shoes either, let me guess, your voting for Hillary cause she is one of the good ones?


----------



## Watson (Oct 2, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> if you believe what that idiot tells you then you probably cant tie your own shoes either, let me guess, your voting for Hillary cause she is one of the good ones?



now you are the victim? youd make a fucken good muslim.....you made fun of KOS' handicapped kid, said you wanted to throat fuck Sils kids.....get to the mosque you fucken momo, or don't they let abos in there? Mundine got in .....

forgot to ask, hows your fucken mum?


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 2, 2016)

Watson said:


> now you are the victim? youd make a fucken good muslim.....you made fun of KOS' handicapped kid, said you wanted to throat fuck Sils kids.....get to the mosque you fucken momo, or don't they let abos in there? Mundine got in .....
> 
> forgot to ask, hows your fucken mum?



you really should try reading more you ignorant fuck, when you remove the cuspid or eye teeth it allows your upper jawline to shrink in, hence she lost her teeth young! really young!! to have a 70yr old womans jaw 




.....ie, smelly breathed bitch who doesn't brush....


----------



## charley (Oct 2, 2016)

Azza.... stop taking the 'bait'.....   don't explain nothing....


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 3, 2016)

i responded to Watson with a post he made about my wife, no bait taken, I?ve got a simple answer for him overtime he posts something about my wife and family, 3 words, that will drive him insane in a few weeks, hopefully then he will just fuck off


----------



## charley (Oct 3, 2016)

..here's something to keep in mind !!


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 3, 2016)

lol, makes him INSANE


----------



## SheriV (Oct 4, 2016)

charley said:


>



Whore's gonna whore..even when they're bad at it


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 4, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i don?t play battlefield, never have, at least i know you will be thinking about me while your at work, i mean someone has to clean up at the Peep Shows at The Cross, right? Mop Boy



I ate some shrooms and played battlefield the other night. 
you know how hard it is to jerk off in shrooms? it's not fun


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 4, 2016)

dieseljimmy said:


> I ate some shrooms and played battlefield the other night.
> you know how hard it is to jerk off in shrooms? it's not fun



I?ve never played Battlefield, Watson is one of those person?s that thinks its impossible for two people named Bob to have the same user name of Bob, what are shrooms, or shouldn?t i ask


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 4, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I?ve never played Battlefield, Watson is one of those person?s that thinks its impossible for two people named Bob to have the same user name of Bob, what are shrooms, or shouldn?t i ask



battlefield you can snipe helicopter pilots. it's sweet.

shrooms are little dry stale pieces of heaven


----------



## charley (Oct 4, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> I?ve never played Battlefield, Watson is one of those person?s that thinks its impossible for two people named Bob to have the same user name of Bob, what are shrooms, or shouldn?t i ask




.... yea Azza , 'shrooms' is dope, & my advice is don't let jimmy close to your sister when he's eating them shrooms .....


----------



## Watson (Oct 5, 2016)

charley said:


> .... yea Azza , 'shrooms' is dope, & my advice is don't let jimmy close to your sister when he's eating them shrooms .....



i would sleep on my back with an SUV parked on top of me if Jimmy was in the same room, that mofo is a horndog!


----------

